# GE 9325°K bulbs w/ pics



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Can you have the gourami stay still so I can see the light a bit better? :twisted:

I can see the difference - the first one is definatly yellow - I like the third option the best for "pleasing my eye" - the 6700k/GE combo.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It sure brings out the reds! Big difference to the first image. I originally used only 5000K bulbs over my tank, and I hated the yellow/green tint. I wish they would have these GE bulbs as T8 32W version.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I won't use anything else but the 9325k GE bulb anymore. Once you've had em, everything else is second best, IMO.

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with you, Aftica. I run my set up with a combination of the GE 9325s and the 6700s. I like the mix.

Mike


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> I agree with you, Aftica. I run my set up with a combination of the GE 9325s and the 6700s. I like the mix.
> 
> Mike


This will be my setup as well. However, I'll be running two 96W 6700, and two 55W 9325s. I'll be sure to post pics once I purchase and receive the ballasts for the 55 watt bulbs. 

They'll be in this configuration...

___________________---------------------
----------------- ______________________



55W= "------"
96W= "_____"


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Talking about lights, what does the tube colours has to do?I saw red tube,blue tube and white tube in LFS. Do each of them has their own speciality?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Are you talking about the PSL Power Compact bulbs, Ace? If so, they are pretty good. The Red and White tube is supposed to be a good Plant Growth bulb, but they're still not quite as good as the GE9325K bulbs. Much better than any conventional "daylight" bulb.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Great combo Goomer. 

FYI,
I'm very pleased with 6700K / 8800K combination as well.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Do they make them in a 96w version? Should I just overdrive the 55w verion on my 96w ballast? :?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope. They only come in 55 watt. And you might overdrive them for a few days.


----------



## 05dr (Nov 28, 2003)

any suggestions for which bulbs complement the 9325k GE bulb the best? 
5000k
5300k
*6700k
8800k
10000k*
50:50
i bolded the three i would be most interested to hear your comments on. thanks.
ryan


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I run 6700 and 8800 on my tank now, but I (supposedly) have 2 9325K's on order.
I really like the look of 8800's, and since one ballast is square pin, I can't use 4 9325's without dropping a chunk of change to convert it to straight pin, so I'll probably be mixing 8800 and 9325 down the road when my 6700 dies.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

So do they make any bulbs that are in the 8800k to 9325k range that are 96w?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would go with straight 9325k bulbs.

Raul-7, I doubt it. I know you can get a 10,000k bulb. But the bulbs made in the 96 watt CF range are pretty limited in number. But I did find some 8800k bulbs at www.petsolutions.com that are made by CustomSeaLife


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

The CRI of the 10K GE buld is 67. Wouldn't you want something a bit higher to get _correct_ colors?


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

What does "correct" mean to you? Pure daylight? Overcast? Rising or setting sunlight? The truth is, pure daylight simulation is great for purists who desire a natural look, but it actually washes out (or at least doesn't enhance) a lot of the colors many people find appealing in tropical plants and fishes. In this case, go by looks, not by numbers.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I just had to gloat that I was given two GE 9325K's this weekend! used for 6 months, but who cares! It lets me try them out until my new ones arrive.


----------

